# cargo carriers



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

instead of buying a new van, i bought a roof top cargo carrier to carry parts in. before i permently install it to the roof. (i dont have a rack). i was wondering what kind of mpg loss, if any that you have noticed on your vans? most of you may have only ladders on top but what do you think i can expect as a fuel loss?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

jerad said:


> instead of buying a new van, i bought a roof top cargo carrier to carry parts in. before i permently install it to the roof. (i dont have a rack). i was wondering what kind of mpg loss, if any that you have noticed on your vans? most of you may have only ladders on top but what do you think i can expect as a fuel loss?


 My neighbor that has a couple kids has one of those on her minivan.....next time I see her I'll ask what kinda mileage she gets.:laughing:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I took my ladder off my van several yrs back , seldom use it ,when I need it it fits perfect sitting across my big gorlitz in side doors and strap to one side of safety screen , I took center section Of safety screen out so I could reach to back and carry extra helper in middle when needed, out the day I got van new with contractors package .ladder rack too. BUT it would not go thru car wash with ladder rack on so off with rack keeps van lookin new


----------

